# Help with 1040



## paul1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi all,

Catching up on tax returns for 2017,18 and 19.

Its just salary that needs declaring so quite simple (one would think) and I understand I need to file a 1040, section 1 and a 2555.

The 2555 seems straight forward using the Bona fide residents section and I'm confident I have filled this out correctly. 

The 1040 seems a little more tricky though so any advise and guidance would be greatly appreciated. 

For 2017 - I believe I just need to fill out line 7 (Wages salaries...), line 21 (same amount as line 7 but in brackets to indicate its a negative number and also written form 2555EZ) and I believe that is it or am I incorrect?

For 2018 and 2019 the 1040 looks different and other than the Wages/salaries line, I'm lost! 

The other thing is the schedule 1 - what do I need to include on here?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The main thing is that, for 2019 (and possibly 2018, too) there is no more 2555EZ. You'll have to use a regular form 2555. It's longer than the EZ version, but you only need to fill out a few lines on it, and once you have calculated your FEIE, the form states specifically which lines on the Schedule 1 and the 1040 to put the information on.


----------



## smeelah (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi Paul,

For 2017, you also need to put the negative amount from 2555 in brackets on Line 21 and write Form 2555 (or just 2555 or 2555EZ) in the inner box of Line 21.

For 2018, the Schedule 1 is an intermediary form. You put the negative amount from 2555 in brackets on Line 21 and write Form 2555 or 2555EZ in the inner box of Line 21.

If you figure out how to transfer that negative number onto the 1040, please let me know because that's where I am stuck. 

Thanks,
Leila

I haven't gotten to 2019 yet.


----------



## paul1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks Bevdeforges - I believe I have now completed the 2019 forms successfully - just to check, does this sounds right:

Schedule 1 - Line 8 where it says List type and amount I've put the salary in parentheses with form 2555 written next to it and the salary in parentheses in the line 8 column. That is it for Schedule 1.

1040 - Line 1 I have salary, line 7a salary in parentheses then 7b through to 11b I have written 0. That is it.

2555 - Line 24 salary, line 26 salary, kline 27 salary, line 37 $105,900, line 39 x1, line 40 $105,900, line 41 salary, line 42 salary, line 43 salary, line 44 $0, line 45 salary in parentheses.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Sounds right...

Parentheses in accounting speak is a negative number.. So you add the number on line 1 and then subtract it as line 7 to end up with zero.

The one gotcha is that if your employer contributes to a foreign pension plan as part of your salary package you cannot exclude that component. If all of your non wage income plus pensions is less than the standard deduction you will still end up with a zero.


----------



## paul1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks Moulard, do you know if I need to put $0 on line 22 (amount you owe)? Thanks


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

If I recall correctly, the instructions typically state to enter "-0-" in any field that the correct value is zero. 

The idea is to make it obvious that there is no omission - Worth doing on the 1040 itself. Less so for other forms and schedules.

That may be overkill, but I would suggest at least doing it at the end of any section or part that is not relevant, or has a zero.


----------



## paul1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

My final question - I'm filling as Married Fill-ing Separately. It asks for my husbands name and SSN - He is British so doesn't;t have a SSN - shall I just not fill out any of his details? Thanks


----------



## paul1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

My final question - I'm filling as Married Fill-ing Separately. It asks for my husbands name and SSN - He is British so doesn't;t have a SSN - shall I just not fill out any of his details? Thanks


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

paul1985 said:


> My final question - I'm filling as Married Fill-ing Separately. It asks for my husbands name and SSN - He is British so doesn't;t have a SSN - shall I just not fill out any of his details? Thanks


Per the instructions....

If your husband doesn’t have and isn’t required to have an SSN or ITIN, enter “NRA.”


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

paul1985 said:


> My final question - I'm filling as Married Fill-ing Separately. It asks for my husbands name and SSN - He is British so doesn't;t have a SSN - shall I just not fill out any of his details? Thanks


As Moulard says, however, if you are trying to e-file, you may find that the IRS system will reject the return with "NRA" in the space for spouse's name or spouse's SSN. But if you're doing the returns by hand and mailing them in, no problem.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Similarly if you are trying to e-file and you have zero taxable income (for example because it has all been excluded) some providers will not allow you to e-file.

The accepted workaround provided by VITA for that one is to add $1 as other income - which will result in $1 of taxable income. This still results in zero tax as you only start paying tax once your taxable income hits $5.

But every commercial provided has their own hurdles you have to figure out how to work around. and they seem to change every year... so what works one year may not work the next.


----------

